# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  سرور و پورت جدید یاهو برای VB

## ardalan_farzin

سلام
یه چند روزیه که من نمی تونم روبوتی رو که با vb ساخته شده رو بالا بیارم
invalid login information میده
میگن سرور و پورت یاهو عوض شده
اگه کسی سرور جدید و پروت رو داره ممنون میشم اینجا بزاره ...

*



			
				اگه سوال رو بدجا درخواست کردم شرمنده ...
			
		

*

----------


## Dr.Bronx

yahoo	smtp.mail.yahoo.com.cn
yahoo	yahoo.es
Yahoo	smtp.mail.yahoo.com
Yahoo (autentication needed)	smtp.mail.yahoo.com
Yahoo Argentina	smtp.mail.yahoo.com.ar
yahoo.co.uk	smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk
yahoo.com.tw	smtp.mail.yahoo.com.tw
yahoo.com.tw	stmp.mail.yahoo.com
Yahoo.de	smtp.mail.yahoo.de
yahoo.es	smtp.correo.yahoo.es
yahoo.it	smtp.mail.yahoo.it

----------


## MagNus

> سلام
> یه چند روزیه که من نمی تونم روبوتی رو که با vb ساخته شده رو بالا بیارم
> invalid login information میده
> میگن سرور و پورت یاهو عوض شده
> اگه کسی سرور جدید و پروت رو داره ممنون میشم اینجا بزاره ...



Hello Bro

This 102 New Version Login  For Ymsg









> Option Explicit
> Public blnconnected As Boolean
> Public BotID As String
> Public StrYcook As String
> Public StrTcook As String
> 
> Private Sub Command1_Click()
> On Error Resume Next
>     If blnconnected = False Then
> ...






> Option Explicit  '(Module)
> 
> Private Function Header(ByVal StrPacketType As String, ByVal StrStat As String, ByVal StrSession As String, ByVal StrComm As Long) As String
>     Dim Version As String
>     '
>     Version = Form1.CboYmsg.Text
>     '
>     Header = "YMSG" & Chr(Int(Version / 256)) & Chr(Int(Version Mod 256)) & String(2, Chr(0)) & Chr(Int(Len(StrPacketType) / 256)) & Chr(Int(Len(StrPacketType) Mod 256)) & Chr(Int(StrComm / 256)) & Chr(Int(StrComm Mod 256)) & Mid(StrStat, 1, 4) & Mid(StrSession, 1, 4) & StrPacketType
> End Function
> ...


GoodLock

----------


## Abednorton

سلام،
CboServers.Text, CboPort.Text
و
Version = Form1.*CboYmsg*.Text
شامل چي هستن؟ :گیج:  :خیلی عصبانی: 

ميشه لطف كنيد فايل رو كامل بزارين؟

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط Abednorton


سلام،

و


*


> CboServers.Text, CboPort.Text Version = Form1.*CboYmsg.Text
> شامل چي هستن؟
> 
> ميشه لطف كنيد فايل رو كامل بزارين؟*


 *

دوست من دوستی که این کد رو قرار داده فقط قسمت ماژول برنامه رو قرار داده و هنوز کامل نیست .

اما منظور از CboServers.Text, CboPort.Text :

**CboServers.Text**
یکی از سرور هایی که در بالا قرار گرفته .

**CboPort.Text* *
یکی از پورت های مربوط به سرور های Yahoo.که شامل 5050-21-23 , ... می شود .

* *CboYmsg منظور ورژن پروتکل باید باشد .


باتشکر احسان
*

----------

